# Washing the day before & keeping clean?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So if you have to wash them the day before, and don't have any special sprays, jackets, etc. how do you keep them from getting dirty again? So all you have to do is 'spot clean' vs. needing to do another bath?

My kids have a show tomorrow morning, we'll have to leave 7-8am, so they have to wash their goats this afternoon - 9 of them. 
We use some hay for bedding right now, and plan to bed them down pretty good tonight. 
On top of that they are talking about lows being down near 50, which is close to record lows for us this time of year <normal is 60-65>.

Just curious what you all do


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Show sheen, plenty of bedding, and you can even put a t-shirt on them if they are shaved. Bring some rags and dawn dish soap/shampoo in case they get a stain...you can suds up and wash just the spot instead of giving them a bath.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They also have waterless shampoo for humans. You can get it at a drug store. They also have something at tsc and it's a waterless spot cleaner.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cowboy magic works good for stain removal as well.


----------

